# How to pick out a saddle for a small child on a full size horse?



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

I am going to the auction on Thursday and often I see child sized saddles. My 6yo has ridden before and loves it! The only horses we have are my almost 15 hand RMH and an old (28) Quarter horse. 

How do I pick a saddle that will fit my boy and the horses? Can I just pad it to fit? He's not trotting any time soon...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Regardless of the seat size, the tree should fit the horse. Seat size has nothing to do with tree size.

Are you talking about padding the seat to make it smaller for your son? That could work.


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Regardless of the seat size, the tree should fit the horse. Seat size has nothing to do with tree size.
> 
> Are you talking about padding the seat to make it smaller for your son? That could work.


But the tree on an adult saddle is so much bigger... I don't think I am understanding something... 

I'm worried that the little saddles would fit a pony and not a horse. What should I look for when looking at a saddle on the auction block? They aren't exactly labeled

Would it be easier to get those small stirrups that go over the horn for my saddle that I know fits? Then what do I do about his little butt in the 15" seat?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If it's a really small saddle all the way around including the tree, it's a pony saddle. Definitely won't fit an actual horse.

Yes, you could do the kid stirrups over the horn. As far as making him fit into an adult seat, I'm not sure you have many options.


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Finding a horse size saddle small enough for a young child can be a challenge. 
What I did was measure the gullett width and height on a saddle that fit him. I also got my daughters at auction, so I measured all the ones with the right seat size and bought the one that fit my measurements.

After all that, she decided not to ride western.....now it gathers dust.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

A youth barrel saddle with a seat cushion will give you the best fit all around. Youth saddles usually come in SQHB 6-6.5" gullet and can range from 11-14" seats. I had a 13" youth saddle for my kiddos that I sold that fit my QH brilliantly. Since it was a barrel saddle and a deeeeeeep seat, even my 4 year old fit it well.


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

OK, this saddle fits my RMH and my brothers RMH mare. What is the gullet size?


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Just use those measurements. 
I reread the op. Im doubting that your QH and the RMH will fit the same saddle. Does this saddle fit the horse they will be riding? If they are riding the QH, measure the saddle that fits the QH, not the RMH.


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

That saddle looks like a semi QH tree. Its hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

I was told it is a gaited saddle, but how do I measure the gullet width and height? Do I do it right in any of the pictures? Does the saddle have to be exactly the same? Or can I put an extra pad on to make up for some of the fit? It's only going to be used for walking on a lead line...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

That makes sense. My 'gaited' horses take a semi QH tree. 
It looks like you measured right, but you want to measure the inside of it. 
If your just walking on a lead, then a thick pad will probably do fine. I see you have a trainer, have them help you. They will be able to show you how to properly fit a saddle. Who knows, maybe they have one that would work or know someone who does. 

I have a how to saved on my computer, let me see if I can upload it to the site.


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

I think I got it. I am no computer genius! LOl
*What the heck are we trying to do here?​*We are going to make a 3-D drawing of the horse’s back that will give the saddle
maker all the information he needs to know for saddle fit. Here is what a saddle
maker needs to know about your horse:​·​The shape of the horse’s top line​
·​The overall orientation of the horse’s conformation (Is he level, or going
downhill, or going uphill?)​
·​Size of the saddle bearing area​
·​The angle and shape of the ribcage​
·​The size and shape of the wither and shoulder area
To do this we will need to define the shape of the top line and figure its
orientation to sea level. Then we will need to define the shape of the wither and
rib cage by finding the contours at certain areas of the horse’s body.
Those areas are:
1. The beginning of the wither
2. The base of the wither
3. The last rib
Finding these points will give us two big areas on the horses back, then we will
divide the two areas in half.​
*Preparation:​*​Supplies you will need:​
·​Large sheet of paper: 36”x36”. Don’t despair; it doesn’t need to be perfect. You
can tape several sheets together.​
·​Marker: Make sure it shows up good against the paper you choose.​
·​Yardstick​
·​Level​
·​Square​
·​24” Flexible ruler, or a few pieces of solder twisted together, or anything that will
hold the shape long enough for you to get it on to paper. Place a line in the center
to line up with the spine​
·​Masking Tape​
*Step One:​*​Find a level area for your
horse to stand. *Get your
horse used to all the
supplies. *Remember, this is
not a big deal, but if you
think it is, your horse will
too. *Your confidence
reassures your horse*.​
*Step Two:​*​Draw two *Parallel lines *on
the piece of paper. One of
the lines represents an
imaginary level line and the
other represents the horses
spine.​
*Step Three:​*​Tape the horse off with
masking tape. Begin by
running one piece of tape
along the spine.
Then find the beginning of the wither
and drop the tape down about 14 inches
on both sides.
Then go to the base of the wither and
tape another cross section.
You now have two cross sections on the
marked on the wither area. Divide that
area in half and tape on more section.
Depending on the length of this area you
may need to divide both the areas you
just created in half again. You will now
have five cross sections marked with
tape that will allow us to define the
shape of the wither.
Next we need to define the shape of the
rib cage. Find the last rib and tape a
cross section at that point. To find
where the last rib connects to the horse’s
spine, find the ribcage and then feel your
way up to where the rib disappears into
the body.
Divide the area between the base of the
wither and the last rib in half again and
tape that cross section.​
*Step Four:​*​Capturing the shape of the
top line. Take your flexible
ruler, solder, or hunk of wire
and press it down on top of
the spine. Then take the
your marker and mark where
all the taped cross section
intersect with the top line.​
*Step Five:​*​Finding level. Take the level
and place it on the wire that
you have bent along the top
line of the horse. Mess
around with it until the level
bubble is on the center of the
two lines and use your
marker to make marks where
the ends of the level are.
These two marks are the
index points that you will use
to align the top line with the
imaginary level line that you
drew on the paper. We do
this so we can figure out the
hilledness of the horse, which
is a major factor in saddle fit.​
*Step Six:​*​Now take the bent wire, pull it
off your horse, and place it
onto the paper. Align the two
level marks with the level line
you drew on the paper. Trace
along the bottom of your wire.
Place a mark on the paper
wherever you marked a cross
section on the wire.
You have now successfully captured the
shape of your horse’s top line! Now on
to the wither and ribcage.​
*Step Seven:​*​Using your square, transfer
the position of each cross
section mark from your top
line onto the spine line.
Take your wire and bend it along the
first taped cross section.
Pull the wire off and align the centerline
of the wire with the corresponding mark
on the spine line, and trace the line with
your marker. Make sure to make a mark
at the end of the wire. Repeat these
steps for every cross section.
You now have captured the shape of
your horses wither and ribcage! There
are just a fe w more things to do.​
*Step Eight:​*​Create a scale by drawing a
line one foot long on the
paper​
*Step Nine:​*​Label the paper with your
name, telephone number,
and the horse’s name and
age.​
*Step Ten:​*​Tape the paper to a wall and
take a picture of the
drawing.​
*Take pictures of the horse:​*·​Side​
·​Front​
·​Back​
·​Top​
·​¾ Shot
Side
Back
Front​
Top


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Look at little barrel saddles, mine was 12" and made for horses/ large ponies. I've also seen 10" saddles made for horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

